
Ask HN: Open-source advice – any recommendation? - tzury
Hi,<p>In our company we have built a product that makes perfect sense to release as open source.<p>At the same time, we are willing to generate revenues from this product.<p>We have zero experience with the legal, product and community aspects of this process. All I know is that it can work as it did for MongoDB, Nginx, Redis, and zillion others.<p>Should you know an expert in the field or might it be yourself, kindly contact me at ossa@reblaze.com.<p>I am looking to hire a consultant for the process.<p>Thanks,
Tzury
======
cpach
Maybe consider dual-licensing. For those who want FOSS, offer them the code
under GPLv3 or AGPL.

For those who want to use the code in a proprietary setting, offer a
commercial license.

